# How do I delete duplicate contacts?



## iflip (Oct 9, 2011)

I have too many to delete manually. Is there software that recognizes duplicates and deletes them? I'm inquiring about a more automatic method.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are running sense it should automatically recognize the doubles, ill try and find a contact manager that does what your looking for


----------



## livpalm (Jul 9, 2011)

A second option is to view your contacts in gmail. You can merge contacts there. It's faster on a computer anyways.


----------



## klinster (Jun 28, 2011)

The option livpalm states only works if yiye contacts are synced with Gmail


----------

